# where to look for secondhand furniture



## Danjaimie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, We have just recently moved to dubai and have just rented a property. We are currently looking at buying some furniture and would like to know where the best place is to look. We have been looking at dubizzle and the khaleej classifieds. Any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I think you'll find some "massalameh" sales going on. Check out the boards at places like Spinneys or Choithram's. Many people advertise their 2nd hand goods there.


----------



## Danjaimie (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the advice. We have a spinneys not far away so we will check that out.


----------

